
DHS Wants to Force Immigrants to Submit Biometric Information - walterbell
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/hamedaleaziz/trump-immigrant-biometric-info-applications
======
toomuchtodo
This is in line with how other countries operate to track non-citizens within
their borders.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Countries_applying_biometrics](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Countries_applying_biometrics)

~~~
emptyparadise
That does not make it right.

~~~
toomuchtodo
I expect my government to track non-citizens on entry and exit. That is the
role of government operating for the benefit of its citizens. I don't only not
have a problem with it, I support it.

There are governance and oversight issues, of course, but that is an argument
for governance and oversight, not against tracking.

